# Up Close and Personal Warbirds (Modelling Thread)



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok so today at the airshow for future models and for others, I thought I'd take some nice close and personal photos. 

First Up: 

B-25 Yankee Lady- This plane cost $2 to crawl through.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Next up...

Dauntless


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Next up

Spitfire Mk.18


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Next up 

Helldiver


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Next

B-17


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

C-47


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 5, 2010)

Where's this at Harrison? Great pics by the way.

Is it Reading?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Reading Airshow in Pennsylvania

Drawing Blank on name and Piper Cub


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

P-40/Corsair


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

P-51.....


----------



## kgambit (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice shots Harrison.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Final...

P-47


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 5, 2010)

Great Pictures Harrison! I see you saved the best for last  BTW The mystery plane is a BT-13


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks very much Glenn!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2010)

Outstanding shots H!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 6, 2010)

Harrison, the blue and yellow craft is a BT-13. It is a trainer and I believe the Piper is an L-4 but I may be wrong. If you get chance to look at Quick Silver ( the black and aluminum P-51) take a look at the black paint. In the black there is a star painted for each and every airman that lost his life in WWII.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2010)

Great shots Harrison!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2010)

I echo the post above. Nothing to add.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 7, 2010)

Cheers Wojtek!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

Some great detail pics there H, thanks! BTW, the 'Dauntless' is the gunnry-training version of the T6/Texan/Harvard.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 21, 2010)

Ohh thanks very much Terry!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 22, 2010)

All shots are very beautiful.
Thanks for your hard work, Harrison!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you very much apprecaite it!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice shots! btw I dont think thats a Dauntless... I am pretty sure thats a t-6 made to look like one. These pics will especially come in handy for my B-25!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah your right about the T-6. Thanks

Glad to help!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2011)

Great pics B-17

Geo


----------



## Geedee (Dec 30, 2011)

That me 'ol mate, is a cracking set of shots !. 
I am in serious need of a Warbird fix now....gotta wait until Flying Legends....grrrrrr !!!!


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone else got some up close and personal pictures of WW2 warbirds? I especially like interior shots.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2011)

Quite a few 'detail' shots in the 'Duxford - Pictorial Tour' thread I posted back in May.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2011)

And Herman, if you can stand to go through my photo thread "Brooks Photos" there are some plastered throughout it in no particular order. Here's the link.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/brooks-photos-16469.html


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 4, 2012)

I like this thread!! Great to see P47 NGNG again!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 4, 2012)

A few of the lovely CAF Dauntless and a cockpit shot of the P63


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice Tony!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice shots!


----------



## A4K (Jan 9, 2012)

Great thread and photos Harrison! Cheers for posting!


----------

